# Sperry vs. Sebago vs. Timberland - The Boat Shoe Cage Match!



## gman-17

I have to say I am a fan of the Timberland boat shoe. I just think they are better made and hold up to the elements better than Sperrys. That said, Timberland does not make a green boat shoe. I have basic brown two eyelets from Timberland:

https://www.timberland.com/product/...&cp=1779791.1761081.1770276&parentPage=family

I also have a pair of Navy from Brooks - and I have to tell you the shoe is a sleeper. I would definitel pick up a pair with an AAAC discount. (Timberland also makes a nice navy boat shoe.)
https://www.brooksbrothers.com/IWCa...t_Id=1444380&Parent_Id=522&default_color=Navy

Now I am interested in getting a pair of green boat shoes. If Timberland had them, I would be there, but the do not.

So which to choose:

The sperry (which really isn't green - bias showing)

https://www.sperrytopsider.com/stor...1346*M115&productId=7-131750&catId=cat90046DM

The Sebago

https://www.sebago.com/US/en-US/Pro...829M/0/Men/Footwear/Boat-Shoes/Mens/Docksides

Finally, do I just add to my collection of standard boat shoes with these trad babies

https://www.timberland.com/product/...&cp=1779791.1761081.1770276&parentPage=family

Maybe we could get a poll:

Sperry

Sebago

Timberland

For the Sebago you have to click oon the Moss Green color.


----------



## Youngster

Actually, you can get a green timberland:

https://hypebeast.com/2010/03/timberland-saks-avenue-handsewn-boat-shoe-collection/

Although they are apparently not on sale yet. Not online anyways.

I bet russell moc could make you some too. Probably worth it.


----------



## blue suede shoes

Timberland DOES make a boat shoe in green, or any color you like. Go to www.timberland.com and click on "customizable". On this page you can choose to custom design you own custom classic boat shoes or custom handsewn shoe, which is essentially a three eyelet boat shoe with a lug sole . The price is a little higher, either $120 or $150 depending on which model you choose, and your waiting time for delivery is several weeks.

I wear a Timberland size 13 medium and they fit me perfectly. As for Sperry, I cannot wear a size 13 wide because they are too tight on me. The Sperry size 13 mediums I cannot even get into. Oddly enough, I have two pairs of Sperry Topsiders in size 13 wide which fit me perfect. They are several years old, and no they are not made in the US, they are made in China. Apparently they weren't saving enough money by manufacturing them in China, they had to shrink them also. Needless to say, I have no kind words for Sperry.


----------



## Youngster

blue suede shoes said:


> Timberland DOES make a boat shoe in green, or any color you like. Go to www.timberland.com and click on "customizable". On this page you can choose to custom design you own custom classic boat shoes or custom handsewn shoe, which is essentially a three eyelet boat shoe with a lug sole . The price is a little higher, either $120 or $150 depending on which model you choose, and your waiting time for delivery is several weeks.
> 
> I wear a Timberland size 13 medium and they fit me perfectly. As for Sperry, I cannot wear a size 13 wide because they are too tight on me. The Sperry size 13 mediums I cannot even get into. Oddly enough, I have two pairs of Sperry Topsiders in size 13 wide which fit me perfect. They are several years old, and no they are not made in the US, they are made in China. Apparently they weren't saving enough money by manufacturing them in China, they had to shrink them also. Needless to say, I have no kind words for Sperry.


Looks like you're set then buddy. Though you still may want to give russell some consideration.


----------



## gman-17

blue suede shoes said:


> Timberland DOES make a boat shoe in green, or any color you like. Go to www.timberland.com and click on "customizable". On this page you can choose to custom design you own custom classic boat shoes or custom handsewn shoe, which is essentially a three eyelet boat shoe with a lug sole . The price is a little higher, either $120 or $150 depending on which model you choose, and your waiting time for delivery is several weeks.
> 
> I wear a Timberland size 13 medium and they fit me perfectly. As for Sperry, I cannot wear a size 13 wide because they are too tight on me. The Sperry size 13 mediums I cannot even get into. Oddly enough, I have two pairs of Sperry Topsiders in size 13 wide which fit me perfect. They are several years old, and no they are not made in the US, they are made in China. Apparently they weren't saving enough money by manufacturing them in China, they had to shrink them also. Needless to say, I have no kind words for Sperry.


Unfortunately when I looked this yesterday it didn't show "green" as a potential color option. I went back and checked today and it that doesn't show up for me--so if you have greeen as a color option can you let me know.


----------



## dmbfrisb

Growing up on Long Island being raised by the last generation of baymen and fishermen before the industry's collapse, I wore Sperrys for at least 20 years. Flash forward to now; I still have maybe two Sperry's in my closet, but Sebago has the majority. I have Docksiders from a few different years, each with different levels of comfort, and all more comfortable than anything Sperry makes (except the Gold Cup). Excellent shoes! Sperry A/O's have a place in my heart but not on my feet...if they need to be worn for any duration, I need to put in insoles (which I need to consider when deciding size). I do not have experience with Timberland, so I cannot share any comparisons.

All is not golden with Sebago though... I ordered a pair of Finns, overpriced garbage, returned immediately. Ok, they may not have been garbage and may have held up well, but the construction and feel was about what you'd expect to find from a no-name brand at Marshalls.


----------



## gman-17

Youngster said:


> Actually, you can get a green timberland:
> 
> https://hypebeast.com/2010/03/timberland-saks-avenue-handsewn-boat-shoe-collection/
> 
> Although they are apparently not on sale yet. Not online anyways.
> 
> I bet russell moc could make you some too. Probably worth it.


Unfortunately that green isn't really what I had in mind. I like Sebago green but have no experience with their shoes. I thought I could get some input on the subject here but . . .


----------



## KRMaley

I like the Sperry A/O's in fact that's the only boat shoe I have ever owned. I have been tempted to try the Timberland though. It looks like a sturdy shoe and seems like it would hold up quite well. 

KM


----------



## zblaesi

Of the three, which has best arch support? That's what I look for. Most Sperrys are completely flat-footed and kill my feet.


----------



## dwebber18

I have only owned Quoddy and Sperry, but I would venture Timberland has more arch support. However, the closer the Sperry looks to a tennis shoe the more support it has generally. You might have to just go try on a few from each company to see which supports you the best.


----------



## Taken Aback

Sperry has been my go-to brand for a long time, mostly for variety of style and color. Sebago make a sturdy shoe, but they take too long to break in in comparison. Docksides will give you Dock_sores_ before they give in. Top-siders fit well from the get-go, but some complain that overall quality has declined in recent years. Still, both are the Coke and Pepsi of boat shoes.

Now Timberland has long gotten a bad rep as being the main "urban" shoe brand next to sneaker brands (due to their boots), but they really are on par with the top two brands of boat shoes. They're far from an RC Cola...more like a Dr Pepper.  The Kia Wah Bay and Echo Bay models are probably the most popular, although I also like the Youngstown. They have more substantial soles than comparable models from the other two, and even their two eye feels very durable. They also have expanded in styles, but not nearly as much as Sperry in colors. I would sooner buy Timberland over Sebago, but again, that's mainly due to comfort.

As for arch support, no one beats Rockport, but they are long known for excessive branding which harms the aesthetic look (to some) of their models.


----------



## dmbfrisb

Taken Aback said:


> Sebago make a sturdy shoe, but they take too long to break in in comparison. Docksides will give you Dock_sores_ before they give in. Top-siders fit well from the get-go, but some complain that overall quality has declined in recent years.
> 
> 
> 
> I have to report the opposite for my experience. In the last two years I've had to break in 2 Topsiders (A/O and Defender) and 3 Docksides. I found Sperry to take longer to break in with rubbing in the usual area on the achilles, however, a Band-Aid solved that problem... Of the Sebago's, one pair was good to go from the start. The next two roughed up a larger area of my back heel, but 3 good wearings each put an end to that. They each also had a small knot of threading just above the pinkie toe knuckle. A tiny scrap of duct tape fixed it immediately, but a few wearings with socks would smooth it down too.
> Overall, in my experience, Sperrys take about 10 wearings to become more slip-on like and not cause skin abrasion. Sebago takes about 3 wearings to get comfortable and several months before they become more like ol' slippers.
> Rockport and Timberland pay additional attention to arch support and padding, but the more comfort features that get added, I feel that they become boat-shoe-like as opposed to a true boat moc... shoes meant for blood, scales, sea salt, water, and tough love. That is where the 'low end' Sperrys (A/O, Defender, Mako, Charter) shine.
Click to expand...


----------



## Taken Aback

You forgot Sperry's Seafarer...the quickest drainer of them all. 

I agree that Rockport doesn't really make a "true" boat shoe insofar that the A/O or Docksides are the definitive style, but the Perth (as attested to by some loyal fans here) isn't that far from it overall. That's the only model I'll grant that to. Most other styles from them are as you say, comfort over style. Timberland is not in the same boat (NPI) as them, however. They may be a bit more padded than an A/O, but not by much. Most of their styles that I mentioned are fairly firm-soled, although more flexible than Docksides. Their Cruisemaster or Earthkeeper styles are the main departures from true boat mocs. The classic two-eye is pretty comparable as a true boat shoe.

Now, for the main bout, I can only attest to what I've experienced. However, in discussion with shoe store staff, they seem to agree when I recite my break-in experiences between Sperry and Sebago. Don't get me wrong, I'm not a Sebago "hater". I like the Clovehitch as their Billfish counterpart, and their Barracuda counterpart (can't recall the name at the moment) is also a great shoe. However, the Dockside, and close variants (Spinnaker etc) are very inflexible out of the box.

By the way, speaking of Timberland, I recently browsed a Burlington Coat Factory to look at the Sperry selection, and saw some classic two-eyes in "Earthy Wheat". The tan leather uppers were soft as "buttah" but with brand new soles. The feel was almost like leather gloves rather than shoes. It's was like someone had an old pair resoled. Quite appealing.


----------



## gman-17

Taken Aback said:


> You forgot Sperry's Seafarer...the quickest drainer of them all.
> 
> I agree that Rockport doesn't really make a "true" boat shoe insofar that the A/O or Docksides are the definitive style, but the Perth (as attested to by some loyal fans here) isn't that far from it overall. That's the only model I'll grant that to. Most other styles from them are as you say, comfort over style. Timberland is not in the same boat (NPI) as them, however. They may be a bit more padded than an A/O, but not by much. Most of their styles that I mentioned are fairly firm-soled, although more flexible than Docksides. Their Cruisemaster or Earthkeeper styles are the main departures from true boat mocs. The classic two-eye is pretty comparable as a true boat shoe.
> 
> Now, for the main bout, I can only attest to what I've experienced. However, in discussion with shoe store staff, they seem to agree when I recite my break-in experiences between Sperry and Sebago. Don't get me wrong, I'm not a Sebago "hater". I like the Clovehitch as their Billfish counterpart, and their Barracuda counterpart (can't recall the name at the moment) is also a great shoe. However, the Dockside, and close variants (Spinnaker etc) are very inflexible out of the box.
> 
> By the way, speaking of Timberland, I recently browsed a Burlington Coat Factory to look at the Sperry selection, and saw some classic two-eyes in "Earthy Wheat". The tan leather uppers were soft as "buttah" but with brand new soles. The feel was almost like leather gloves rather than shoes. It's was like someone had an old pair resoled. Quite appealing.


I find the Timberlands have the softest leather and wear very hard. For years I wore them on an actual boat doing deep sea fishing. I really don't even look to see where my boat shoes are made so that really isn't an issue to me. The BBs I got at a very deep discount, but have been quite favorably impressed. I don't do much fishing anymore (there ain't that much deep sea fishing in the midwest) but I love wearing them as I work on the pool. I thought the BBs would bleed blue all over my feet but they really don't. That made me think about getting a green pair. I may try the Sebagos--not convinced yet.


----------



## Topsider

I have all three. The differences are negligible.


----------



## gman-17

Mille Grazie.


----------



## raulbisnar88

Do


Topsider said:


> I have all three. The differences are negligible.


 Does sebago docksides and timberland classics boat shoes have same size fittings? I'd love to have the timberland's classics boat shoes. Thank you.


----------

